# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  spacers for spotted gum screen

## ChrisJC

Hey guys, 
Just wondering what others do for spacers on a horizontal slat screen? I want to have a 10mm gap (give or take), and have a few ideas in mind: Use strips of 11mm mdf (to my knowledge you can't get 10mm). Get scraps of spotted gum and cut 10mm strips. I searched for 10mm spacers but couldn't find anything. 
Cheers
C

----------


## Gaza

10mm glazing plastic packers 
Macsim boxes are in hardware 
Or use 9mm ply   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisJC

> 10mm glazing plastic packers 
> Macsim boxes are in hardware 
> Or use 9mm ply   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

   Thanks Gaza. They look like the go. I've never seen them before. Now to find someone at Bunnings who knows where they are located. 
Cheers
C

----------


## Snipper

Are you planning on leaving them in between?

----------


## ChrisJC

> Are you planning on leaving them in between?

  No, just need them to get the gaps as even as possible.

----------


## pharmaboy2

In plastic buckets in the aisles at Bunnings - multi coloured plastic inside small bucket with a yellow lid - probably near tiling would be one place and also near nuts and bolts, fasteners etc.  has all sorts of sized spacers in it

----------


## webtubbs

> In plastic buckets in the aisles at Bunnings - multi coloured plastic inside small bucket with a yellow lid - probably near tiling would be one place and also near nuts and bolts, fasteners etc.  has all sorts of sized spacers in it

  Probably depends on the store you go to, but in my local Bunnings they are near the window flashing, oddly in the cement products isle.

----------


## ChrisJC

> Probably depends on the store you go to, but in my local Bunnings they are near the window flashing, oddly in the cement products isle.

  I found them in the isle where all the screws are. They will do the job nicely if I ever get around to doing it. It's either stinking hot or raining in Sydney lately!

----------


## phild01

Drill bits are useful as spacers as they are always at hand and satisfy any gap requirement.

----------

